# Good monitors for gaming and watching movies?



## gamekraze (Aug 20, 2011)

Preferable size : 23''-24''
Budget: 10-14k

It shouldn't have bleeding or ghosting issues., and it should be full hd.


----------



## ashintomson (Aug 20, 2011)

go for-- DELL ultrasharp U2311H - ips monitor


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 20, 2011)

Dell U2311H
Samsung PX2370
Dell ST2420L
Benq G2420HD

In that order.


----------



## Akshay (Aug 20, 2011)

Been using Samsung 2370 - Highly recommended esp for connectivity options and remote


----------



## gamekraze (Aug 21, 2011)

At first i decided for PX2370 but then, i have found reviews about it stating about bleeding and ghosting issues. And U2311h has bleeding issues.
Same goes for Dell ST2420L , Benq G2420HD.

But it would be good to know if you haven't experienced such issues in these monitors


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 21, 2011)

^ bleeding is present in every monitor man...
get the one that has the least


----------



## Sarath (Aug 21, 2011)

Dell U2311H

I don't see any reason you should look beyond it when you have 14k in your pocket. No issues at all. Awesome monitor. 

Bleeding? Never heard of that, let alone see it in my monitor


----------



## gamekraze (Aug 21, 2011)

@sarath well how come they posted bleeding issues in the net, there are even views about purple tinting . So do u own u2311h? Is it perfect even in the dark when u watch movies ,especially 16:9 movies one with black borders do u find bleeding or glow effects? 
How about gaming do u find any ghosting issues?
@v.Na5h
Which ones do u recommend, the ones with least bleeding and no ghosting?

@sarath 
how much is u2311h? In some sites it is given as 19k.
too bad u2311h doesn't have hdmi port i guess i have to use dvi-hdmi.
Some people have posted as rev1 rev2 for the monitor. How many revisions are there? Is the latest ones available in india?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 21, 2011)

u2311h is 15.3k on Buy Dell UltraSharp 23 Inch WideScreen Flat Panel TFT Monitor (U2311H) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

Use coupon code RCOMLB1 to get a discount for 1k. Cash on Delivery option.

14k on
Dell UltraSharp U2311H


----------



## gamekraze (Aug 21, 2011)

@Ishu gupta thanks for the coupon but i would rather buy at my place..coz if it has probs thn i hav ship it back its a huge process..


----------

